

The death of Cecil the lion and the big business of big game trophy hunting - sergeant3
http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/morning-mix/wp/2015/07/29/how-the-death-of-cecil-the-lion-at-the-hands-of-american-walter-palmer-has-shed-light-on-the-big-business-of-big-game/

======
WalterSear
I can't help feel that people are being rather hypocritical in their outrage
to this.

